# Engineering technologist



## RAGHUREDDY

I have Electronic and Communication Engineer (04 year) degree and having 09 years experience as working in Telecom Field . i submitted my CDR and mentioned to assess as Telecommunications Engineer.

Engineering Australia assess myself as engineering technologist.Is it ok.How are my chances in in getting EOI and VISA.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

If you have been assessed as an Engineering Technologist it means that your four year degree has been assessed as a three your degree in Australian. I probably also reflects your work experience as well. Your chances of getting an invitation to apply for a visa is still good.


----------



## RAGHUREDDY

*Electronics and communication engineer assessed as Engineering technologist*



Jeremy Hooper said:


> If you have been assessed as an Engineering Technologist it means that your four year degree has been assessed as a three your degree in Australian. I probably also reflects your work experience as well. Your chances of getting an invitation to apply for a visa is still good.


Then how about my SKILL SET POINTS FOR EOI For 190 skill nominated.
My Age is 38---25 points
My experience---9 yrs----15 points
what about points for my education.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

Points for Education are 15 points


----------



## RAGHUREDDY

Thanks does Engineering technologist can be flagged occupation for 2015,As per AWPA removed in future years


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

I am afraid my Crystal Ball is currently being repaired so I have no idea whether it was be taken off the SOL or CSOL later this year or any time after that.


----------



## mothersday

you have maximum chances of getting EOI and VISA


----------



## KMo67

Hi guys just want to find out how much points an engineering technologist get. Is it 15 or 10. I believe Jeremy Hooper has said 15, How did you find it was 15?. I have Bachelor of Engineering (Honours) degree from UK but it 3 years like most UK Eng degrees and apparently its not equal to a 4 year Aus Eng degree, so I can apply only for for a eng technologist. Has anyone been in this situation and got 15 points eng tech.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

An Engineering Technology degree is a 3 year degree in Australia. A professional Engineering degree is 4 years. As far as I know that is the same in the UK.

Migration Regulations Schedule 6 state that you get 15 points for a Bachelor or Master degree. I have experience in assessing people for either Engineer or Engineering Technology. I have a Bachelor Degree in Engineering and a Master in Science. I also call Engineers Australia directly if I have any questions regarding the Australian Qualifications Framework level of non-Australian qualifications.


----------



## KMo67

Thank you for your reply Jeremy. By any chance do you know how much points you get for an engineering technology degree. (15/10)

No in Uk its actually different there bachelors of engineering degree which is 3 years but there is alternative course called master of engineer 4 years which is actually an undergraduate masters. For example someone with a bachelors degree can switch to masters course at the end of second year. (Btw it is not a postgraduate masters which are called master of science in england and you have to be graduated to apply for that). Actually a lot of students do the MEng instead of the BEng and even the lecturers advise to do the MEng but never told me properly the reason why.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

I have already answered that question.


----------

